# Welche Technik steckt hinter diesem Logo?



## vandura (28. März 2010)

Hallo,

die Art des Logos gefällt mir sehr gut (diese verschiedenen Konturen und die nach innen versetzte Fläche etc.).

http://i928.photobucket.com/albums/ad129/vandura/logo_flame_design01.jpg

Ich habe nun versucht, etwas ähnliches in Photoshop zu erstellen, jedoch bin ich wohl einfach zu blöd.

Hat jemand einen Ansatz, wie man etwas derartiges erstellt?

Habe es auch schon in Cinema versucht (in Photoshop einen Pfad erstellt, als .ai exportiert, als Spline in Cinema importiert.). Jedoch erhalte ich dort dann keine schönen Deckflächen, wenn ich das Spline in ein Extrude-Nurb stecke. Gerne auch hier Anregungen, wie ich vorgehen könnte.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Spelmann (28. März 2010)

Mein Photoshop Ansatz wäre, die einzelnen Elemente auf diverse Ebenen zu verteilen. Mal als Ebenenstil Abgeflachte Kante und Relief/Kontur aussen mal innen und bei jedem Ebenenstil ein bischen mit der Lichtquelle spielen. Letzteres aber nicht übertreiben. In der Natur kommt das Licht für alle Objekte ja immer vom selben Ort. Bei den Ebenen die zurück gesetzt sein sollen, einen feinen Schatten und in der Diagonale ein feines Licht nach innen. Die Vorlage scheint mir aber ein Foto oder ein 3D CGI zu sein.


----------



## Spelmann (28. März 2010)

Hatte Lust auf ein bisschen Übung.
In der Hauptsache 3 Ebenen. (Plus ein bisschen Licht)

Das schwarze Material
Ebenenstil:
Abgeflachte Kante und Relief (abgerundete Kante innen)
Verlauf von Schwarz nach Anthrazit
2 Mal Flammen
Ebenenstil:
Kontur. Wichtig: Kontur nach innen setzen!
Abgeflachte Kante und Relief. Hier diesmal als Stil Reliefkontur. Ausserdem Kontur anhaken und unter Elemente einfach einen Kegel wählen.
Eine Verlaufsüberlagerung rot/orange
Ein leichter Schatten nach innen

Über allem noch ein Glossy Verlauf von Weiß nach Transparent und ein dünnes Punktlicht

Alles nur mal ganz grob auf die Schnelle. Kann man endlos verfeinern.

An die Admins: Darf man eigentlich zu Übungszwecken irgendwelche Icons nachbauen und hier veröffentlichen?


----------



## smileyml (28. März 2010)

Vielleicht ist dazu der Showroom besser geeignet.
Alernativ seien hier auch diverse Portale genannt, wo man mit ein wenig eigener Kreativität und Glück noch Geld verdienen kann - u.a. ist da Crowdsourcing das Stichwort. Google hilft da im Zweifel sicher weiter - eine Werbung will ich hier bewusst nicht machen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## vandura (28. März 2010)

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

@spelann: Beeindruckendes Ergebnis. Hab es eben mal selbst versucht, aber so recht will es nicht gelingen. Hast eine pm dazu.


----------



## Spelmann (29. März 2010)

Wo hängts denn?
Zeig einfach mal was Du schon hast. Ist wirklich nicht so kompliziert.


----------



## vandura (29. März 2010)

Hallo spelmann,

also hier meine Vorgehensweise:

Schritt 1: 3 Ebenen mit der schwarzen Fläche und den 2 Flammen

Schritt 2: Ebenenstile eingefügt. Das Punktlicht, sowie den Glossy-Verlauf habe ich noch nicht mit reingenommen. Irgendwie habe ich bei den Konturen der schwarzen Fläche um die Flammen herum nicht so schöne weisse Lichtreflexe wie bei Deiner VErsion und auch die Flammen sehen aussen mit der Reliefkontur irgendwie nicht so gut aus wie bei Deiner Version.

Bin für weitere Hilfe Deinerseits sehr dankbar.


----------



## Spelmann (30. März 2010)

Soweit geht doch alles in die richtige Richtung.
Mit den Einstellungen der Ebenenstile bist Du vielleicht noch ein bisschen zaghaft.
Das schwarze Material verträgt z.B. eine etwas breitere Kante.
Die runde Kante der Flammen darf auch etwas größer werden.

Was das Lich betrifft, kannst Du ja in den Ebenenstilen bei den entsprechenden Effekten einstellen, von wo die Lichtquelle kommen soll. Standardmäßig ist hier immer globales Licht angehakt. Das bedeutet: Verschiebst Du die Lichtquelle (das kleine Kreuz im Kreis) in einem Effekt, wirkt sich das auch auf die anderen Effekte aus. Wenn Du das Häckchen wegnimmst kannst Du jede Lichtquelle separat einstellen. (Wie ich schon sagte, hier nicht übertreiben)

Mache das Licht nicht zu weich. Wenn Du eine Anmutung von hartem Kunststoff erreichen möchtest sollten die Konturen der Reflektion auch hart ausfallen. Spiele mit allen Reglern bis Du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist. Es dauert eine Weile bis man die erforderlichen Einstellungen aus dem Handgelelenk schütteln kann.


----------

